# Let's see your favorite, personally owned Buckeroo relation



## wendyluvsminis (May 12, 2011)

Like so many, I am very saddened by the passing of the great Buckeroo. Many of us, big and small, are fortunate to have his offspring or horses related to him. Wouldn't it be neat to post a picture of your favorite, personally owned Buckeroo relation, to honor him! As a tribute.







This is Boones Little Buckeroo Fancy Pants, blue roan stallion, a grandson.


----------



## ruffian (May 12, 2011)

Since most of my herd is Buckeroo bred, it's hard to pick a favorite, but I will go with Thumper:






ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt - 2009 World Grand Champion Senior Stallion, AMHA National Top 5. Thumper is a

Buckeroo Grandson, and purchased at Little King Farm.

16 out of my 22 horses go back to this grand gentleman. He will sorely missed.


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2011)

Oh, that's not easy!!! It's kind of a three way tie (between Destiny, DunIT and Bacardi out of our 18 Buckeroo bred beloved horses)........... But for going with just one, I'll share our stallion, Destiny (_Ericas Echos of My Destiny HOF_). Over the years, Destiny's given us so many reasons to be happy and proud between his outstanding personality, his gorgeous foals, and his many show ring accomplishments (National Champion, Reserve National Grand Champion, Halter Hall of Fame, Repeated National All Star, AMHA Honor Roll, many time grand champion in both Registries, etc.). He is truly a dream come true for us and I will always be thankful to Erica for letting me call him "mine":


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 12, 2011)

18 of my 26 horses are of Buckeroo breeding (including one son and several grandaughters), so this makes my choice tough! Since I can't pick a "favorite", I'll just post one of them





This is one of my broodmares, JoCo's Dreamers Lady Buckeroo, a 8yo A/R 32.5" perlino Buckeroo grandaughter


----------



## Little Hooves (May 12, 2011)

Without a doubt, my favorite mare, and Buckeroo-related horse is Double KA Broker's First Babe, aka Becca. She is a wonderful and stunning mare, a BTU granddaughter, so I guess that would make her a Buckeroo great great granddaughter?


----------



## Rachel (May 12, 2011)

My only mini now but no matter how many I had, he'd still be my favorite





Rowbuck JJ - 13 year old Buckeroo grandson, son of Buckeroos Little Rascal owned by Lucky Hart Ranch


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 12, 2011)

Well this is a really tough one for me since I love them all equally but the one I would have to pick that I personally own (not of the farm as a whole) is my Magic, Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic, a bay pintaloosa grandson of Alvadars Double Destiny, giving him 3 ties to Buckeroo!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 12, 2011)

Ranger Creek Buck Tonto, a Buckeroo grandson.


----------



## jsites (May 12, 2011)

I was so excited to own a granddaughter of Buckeroo and daughter of Alvadars Double Destiny. We were blessed to have PK Magnolias Arabesque Destiny for a short time. Saddly she passed on 11/4/2009. We miss her very much but now she's galloping through those pastures above with her grandsire, Buckeroo.


----------



## garyo (May 12, 2011)

Gary and I absolutely love our Buckeroo son, Little Kings Crimson Buckeroo. He just sired his first foal for us out of our Ramblin Starbuck daughter. The little guy's grandpa would be proud.


----------



## Songcatcher (May 12, 2011)

Well, I don't even have them on my website yet, and don't have any really good pictures, but I recently purchased two BTU grand daughters. This one is my favorite, White Diamonds Angel Eyes. She is also a grand daughter of NFC Rowdy Reigns Supreme. 29.75 inches.


----------



## attwoode (May 12, 2011)

Stallion in my avatar is a Buckeroo grandson. I now have two great-grandaughters of Buckeroo.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 12, 2011)

This is fun! Seeing all these beautiful Buckeroo horses! This is my other Buckeroo-bred stallion--Westwinds Spotz on Impressive Lites. He has 3 crosses to Buckeroo, thru his dam, then Appy breeding on top! Can't figure out how to get this picture larger...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 12, 2011)

Hands down my boy Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome is my favorite. He's an Alvadar's Double Destiny grandson, so he crosses to Buckeroo twice through Little Kings Buckeroo Times Two.


----------



## frostedpineminis (May 13, 2011)

I love my buckeroo grand get


----------



## valshingle (May 13, 2011)

While we have several Buckeroo grandget, my favorite is Little Kings Brumby Buck:


----------



## countrycharm (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful horses





Here's my Buckeroo Grandson i just LOVE him and the foals he is giving us, Buckeroo was always my favorite




and im so proud to own a relation

Buck Ons Cinnamax...


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (May 13, 2011)

Mini Gaits Rachel Alexandra - 2 yr old Buckeroo Granddaughter


----------



## horsehug (May 13, 2011)

Well I love my 2 sons and daughter as well as my grandson and great grandson, but here is my tiny Son of Buckeroo, Little Kings Wild West Buckeroo.





Susan O.


----------



## raine (May 13, 2011)

Hi

I love the Buckeroo Bloodline and am lucky enough to own a Wonderful Perlino Son a Beautiful Daughter and a Little Smokey Black Granddaughter,

but sorry i just cant seem to pòst photos ive tryed, tryed and tryed, If you want a peek they are on my web site


----------



## bannerminis (May 13, 2011)

I have 2 Great Grandsons. They are by Seahorse Gold Melody Grand Buckeroo who is by Little Kings I Stand Grand by Buckeroo. They are wonderful boys and have wonderful personalities.

Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset - now a 4yr old







Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner - also 4yrs old


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 13, 2011)

Like most of you I have several, but our favorite is Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner, his grand sire is Little Kings Black Velvet a son of Buckaroo.


----------



## Genie (May 13, 2011)

So many beautiful horses shown in this topic. Boones Little Buckaroo was some kind of stallion.

Avalon Farms Apache Princess carries a lot of Buckaroo. Boones Little Buckaroo is back to the fifth generation.


----------



## Reble (May 13, 2011)

Meadowind Calypso Cadence

Windy our 7 year old Broodmare

Sire: Mcsperitts Angelo Night

Grandsire: Night Rider

Greatsire: Rowdy

Dam: Mosby Dazzling Doll

Grandsire Litle Kings Buck U Too

Greatsire: IMA Boones Little Buckeroo Too


----------



## stormy (May 13, 2011)

I was very fortunate to visit Little King last fall and bring home 2 Buckeroo sons. Pictures are not the best as they were already set for winter but here they are

Little Kings BuckinRevolution






Little Kings Buckeroo Avatar






But my favorite for the moment was born last night out of a Buckeroo granddaughter and by a Buckeroo Grandson!! No name yet!


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 13, 2011)

Well until I can get my old computer to post pictures here again, I will have to settle for an avatar picture. Lil Gem is a great-grandson of Buckaroo on his dam's side and I think he is gorgeous. He looks much better now and will turn 2 soon. Well it didn't change but he is in my gallery.

He is finally a solid 30", hoping for at least one more in the next year.


----------



## ShaunaL (May 13, 2011)

I am so saddened to hear that he passed away. What a legacy he has left behind....

4 of my 6 horses go back to Buckeroo; 1 granddaughter (my Buck on Broadway daughter Trouble), 1 great granddaughter (Trouble's 2011 filly Bliss), my BTU grandson Sparrow and my Buckeroo daughter Belle. They are all just as sweet as can be and imo not too shabby structurally. They are all so special to me, it's hard to pick a favorite but everytime I look at Belle I feel so happy that she is mine, she is just so incredible in my eyes. To my amazement, my husband gave me a Buckeroo daughter as a birthday present last year and Belle was the one I chose.


----------



## bullockcorner (May 13, 2011)

I'm trying to post a pic, but not sure I can, however.........I feel SO blessed to have a buckskin grandson of the legend. My colt's sire is Rennaissance, son of Buckeroo, and grandson of Top Cat on the bottom side, so my colt is also a great grandson of Top Cat. Top Cat is my favorite Buckeroo son. I bought "Will" straight off LKF last fall. I have had the great privelege of seeing Buckeroo several times over the last few months. I was truly humbled (and as I told Robin, star struck). Also, my best mare, a daughter of LTD's Magic Man, is being bred to Buckeroo's son, LK Psyched Up Buck. So, I will have another grandson or g-daughter next year if all goes well.

Thank you Buckeroo, and thank you LKF family for sharing him with the world.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 13, 2011)

I currently own two grandsons and some great-grandget. I used to own a son, Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin, now owned by White Tail Farm in MD. There's no discounting his impact on the breed. I'm sorry he's gone, although we all knew it was sooner rather than later. He had a wonderful life and his owners treated him royally.

I am expecting one foal (hopefully, not confirmed yet) for 2012. It will be Raven's first foal. The sire will be Little Kings Black Velvet who from my research seems to be the most successfully producing sone of Buckeroo. Velvet has sired multiple World GRAND Champions, World Champion Get of Sire winners, many, many World Champions (in halter and driving). Some of his notable get are Blue Ribbon Mr Bodacious, Ch Steel Magnum, Los Arboles Black Velvet Mirage (WGC mare), and Lucky Four Black Velvet Buckarena (res WGC Mare).

I've also noticed his get go on to also produce world champions. There's not doubt it's a potent line!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2011)

We have a variety of grand-sons/daughters of Buckeroo, but my personal favorite is Ringo. Blue roan Buckeroo grandson/Rowdy grandson - Wesco Farms Buckerowdyroo.


----------



## supaspot (May 13, 2011)

I have celticmist super trouper - a great great grandson - bay roan

celticmist tempting tullulah - a great great great great grandaughter - red/white filly

celticmist crusader - great great great great grandson --siver black pinto colt

celticmist remarkable renegade - great great great great grandson - red/white colt


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 13, 2011)

i was so upset when i heard of Buckeroo's passing. i really wanted to see him in person one day, and maybe if the budget allowed it, to purchase a daughter.

Here's MeMes Minis Skippa Little Honeybee, aka Honey, a granddaughter to Little Kings Black Velvet and a great-granddaughter of Buckeroo. She has awesome movement and won her very first liberty last year as a yearling! She's also my smallest horse at 27.5" tall.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 13, 2011)

So, SO many beautiful horses just in this thread so far! Not hard to see why he was so important to the breed.





I know the thread is about favorites we've personally owned, but I just had to comment on a few





Thumper: Gorgeous!



ruffian said:


>


Destiny: Gorgeous!



Jill said:


>


Beautiful mare!



High Meadow Miniatures said:


>


Doc...Always a favorite







Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


>


I hadn't seen Bumbry in a long while. He's always been a favorite and so beautiful and athletic!



valshingle said:


>


More in the next post.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 13, 2011)

OMG!! I guess I've been living in a cave to not have seen this one, but this horse is stunning!!!







countrycharm said:


>


Beautiful!







Riverrose28 said:


>


Wow! What a gorgeous head!



stormy said:


>


Holy moly! Gorgeous!







ShaunaL said:


>



So much beauty in one thread. It's amazing.

keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 13, 2011)

Parmela, thank you so much for commenting on our beloved stallion, Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner, and for your comments about Little Kings Black Velvet, in my opinion he is the most beautiful son that Buckaroo sired. I will not brag about my boy, although he has many acomplishments and sired many Champions, this is not the time for bragging, but for remembering a great horse named Buckaroo. I cryed for two hours when I found out he passed, I was devistated, The only thought that consoled me was that L. Boone was waitning for him at the pearly gates, took a hold of his lead, and asked Saint Peter to direct him to the show ring. I found consolation in the fact that Mr. Boone can now hug his beloved Buckaroo, and once again show him in the big ring in heaven. Some day I want to see them together again.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 13, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Parmela, thank you so much for commenting on our beloved stallion, Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner, and for your comments about Little Kings Black Velvet, in my opinion he is the most beautiful son that Buckaroo sired. I will not brag about my boy, although he has many acomplishments and sired many Champions, this is not the time for bragging, but for remembering a great horse named Buckaroo. I cryed for two hours when I found out he passed, I was devistated, The only thought that consoled me was that L. Boone was waitning for him at the pearly gates, took a hold of his lead, and asked Saint Peter to direct him to the show ring. I found consolation in the fact that Mr. Boone can now hug his beloved Buckaroo, and once again show him in the big ring in heaven. Some day I want to see them together again.



Oh, Terry, how touching! What a beautiufl vision!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Paremela for your kind comments on our mare






She is the dam to this filly, the only one we kept from last year's foal crop, also a Buckeroo grandaughter.


----------



## Timeless (May 13, 2011)

I am fortunate to own a son and daughter. I bought my first 2 minis to be pets. Then I saw Buckeroo's photo and was hooked. It took me 4 years, but I was finally able to join the elite club. Thanks to Buckeroo and LKF.

Little Kings Buckeroo Enterprise (hard to choose between the 2 I own, but I have better photos of Enterprise. My daughter is a palomino Chance of Golds Enchanted Buckeroo).


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 13, 2011)

This is our mare who is related to Buckeroo (and her filly from last year)



She's not closely related to him, but I sincerly believe she got a bit of his presence thanks to his genes! haha. He was a wonderful horse. You can always tell when a horse has Buckeroo in their lines, they just stand out!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 14, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Parmela, thank you so much for commenting on our beloved stallion, Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner, and for your comments about Little Kings Black Velvet, in my opinion he is the most beautiful son that Buckaroo sired. I will not brag about my boy, although he has many acomplishments and sired many Champions, this is not the time for bragging, but for remembering a great horse named Buckaroo. I cryed for two hours when I found out he passed, I was devistated, The only thought that consoled me was that L. Boone was waitning for him at the pearly gates, took a hold of his lead, and asked Saint Peter to direct him to the show ring. I found consolation in the fact that Mr. Boone can now hug his beloved Buckaroo, and once again show him in the big ring in heaven. Some day I want to see them together again.


I agree. What a comforting thought. Two grand gentleman together again.


----------



## bluerogue (May 14, 2011)

We own 3 Buckeroo bred mares. One black grand-daughter, and two great grand-daughters (a grulla and a silver buckskin, sired by a son of Buck Echo- they are half sisters). It's terribly hard to choose a favorite... one I've admired for years, and finally got to call her mine last Monday. The second came to live with us a few years ago. And the third we purchased before she was weaned.

Because we've owned Missy the longest, I'll share her. She is 8 this year, and a grand-daughter of Buck Echo, making her a great grand-daughter of Buckeroo. She is a silver buckskin, and is very precious to us. She lost one of her eyes in a pasture accident as a very young foal, and is spoiled. She has foaled twice and we've tragically lost both foals (one didn't get out of the sac, and the other ate some mushrooms at 4 months old, and died of renal failure).

In memory of Echo, please make sure your babies don't have any mushrooms in their pastures. All it takes is such a small amount, and foals will try anything.


----------



## Indian Peaks (May 15, 2011)

We have been fortunate to own a few Buckeroo bred mares over the years, and of course our favorite is our stallion Manipulator's Buckingham! His dam is a World Champion daughter of Buckeroo! He is a joy to own!


----------



## K.C. Lunde (May 27, 2011)

My favourite offspring, my own Alvadars Double Destiny son, *DOUBLE DESTINYS WAR EMBLEM*

*Great grandson of Buckeroo.*




* REST in green PASTURES, Buckeroo *




​


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 27, 2011)

WOW! Don't know how I missed this thread for so long. I own several Buckeroo decendants. None are sons or daughters of Buckeroo, but I hope to own one someday.

This is my favorite by far. Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow. A perlino grandson of Little Kings Buck Echo.






Then this is my other stallion, Darmond Cavaliers Charmin Boy. He is a grandson of Buckeroo, by Little Kings Buckeroo Cavlier.






I also have a mare who is by the same stallion as Spirit but I don't have a good picture of her yet. I am currently waiting on her to foal, then will get some new pics.

And I have 6 foals by Spirit this year as well.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 27, 2011)

wow what beautiful horses representing the legend ! Loved all the photos of such gorgeous Buckeroo get - congratulations to everyone for the horses you chose..

Buckeroo has always been our Hero and was the deciding factor in what we would breed here.

While we have many nationally recognized bloodlines in our breeding program - we have 3 sons, 2 daughters, dozens (and dozens and ..... ) of Grandget as well as a BTU son, Our mares include a Double Destiny daughter, White Russian daughter, and many others too long to list.

We're looking forward to crossing these Buckeroo bred horses on our Billy Idol son and L&D Scout son.

Don't want to take over the thread with photos - you can view all our Buckeroo offspring on our website ...

The Buckeroo legend will live on at White Tails


----------



## hairicane (May 27, 2011)

Of course my favorite Buckeroo bred is my boy--Res. Nat. Champion Ericas Big City Bank On Me HOF, Banker for short. He did lots of winning in his short show career and retired at 2 years old to sire some nice foals.


----------



## ruffian (May 27, 2011)

Sorry Parmela, just reviewed this thread today. Thanks for the nice words about Thumper. We are truly blessed to have the opportunity to have such a wonderful, consistent, beautiful bloodline in our breed from the immortal Buckeroo.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone......

We love our Buckeroo bloodlines

My absolute favorite is our 3 yr old mare

Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed "Spice"

she is a 33" Perlino Gr Granddaughter by our stallion Triple Ks Boogies Bow Tie. Shown here as a yearling






And quickly working his way into my heart is our Stallion

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz. 30.5" Palomino Buckeroo son


----------



## kaprikorn (May 27, 2011)

Great thread. Most of my horses trace back to Buckeroo. The first mini I bought was a gray granddaughter, "Pepper". Then a black granddaughter of Double Destiny, "Spooky". My first homebred mini is a bay filly, "Tango", out of a granddaughter of Buckeroo. I also have a 2011 perlino colt that is a grandson of Double Destiny. I like the Buckeroo line !


----------

